# ماهو نظام التحكم بالدخول والخروج ال Access control system



## Bakrii (2 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

ماهو نظام Access control ?
هو ببساطة نظام للتحكم بدخول وخروج موظفين - مثلا - من بوابة معينة او عدة ابواب.

ماهو مكوناته ؟
في الغالب يتطلب تركيب الاتي:
- لوحة تحكم رئيسية mainboard تقوم بالتحكم بباقي المكونات عن طريق سوفت وير- برنامج خاص - يخزن بداخله
- قارئة الكرووت (Readers) وهي عدة انواع , وظيفتها ادخال الكود خلالها لاعطاء الاذن بالدخول عبر البوابة 
- كروتbadges : لاستخدامها من قبل الاشخاص المصرح لهم الدخول عبر البوابة المؤمنة وانواع الكروت كثيرة
- مزود كهرباء: ليقوم بتحويل الفولتية من عالية الى واطي بالاضافة الى تثبيت التيار واستقراره
- زر الدفع: ويسمى push button ووظيفته فتح البوابة من الداخل عند او اثناء الخروج
- emergency break glass: ويقوم بفتح البوابة في حالة عد م القدرة على فتحها بالكارت المغناطيسي مثلا


بالاضافة الى هناك انواع من access control وانواع من الكروت والقارئات وانواع التركيب وشروطه,
اضافة الى ان السوفت وير وكيفية عمله وبرمجته ليتوافق مع الهاردوير 

اقدم ماذكرته للعلم ولمن مهتم اكثر بمعرفة المزيد ليس عندي مانع في ان اشرح لكم بشرح مفصل اكثر عند الطلب لتعم الفائدة على الجميع .


----------



## امل ميمو (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي ولكن كيف ابرمجها واتعامل معها حيث انني لااسطتيع ان ارها من على كيبل السيريال للكمبيوتر مع اني اتبعت التعليمات الخاصه ب dadasheet لكي تعمل على الRS232


----------



## Bakrii (21 سبتمبر 2009)

بالنسبة للبرمجة ... عادة وغالبا تكون البرمجة باستخدام كيبل شبكات كات 6 لسبب بسيط هو انواع جميع انواع المتحكمات في نظام Access control اصبحت تصنع متوافقة تماما لتكون ضمن شبكة ال WAN او LAN لسهولة الاستخدام ونزولا عند رغبة العملاء ... اما بالنسبة للبرمجة عن طريق استخدام RS232 كماذكرت فهي متوفرة كحل بديل في حال عدم وجود LAN عند العميل ... اما بالنسبة لطريقة البرمجة هي تتم عن طريق السوفت ورير الذي يأتي مع النظام والمتحكم نفسه بسبب ان كل نظام او متحكم او حتى مصنع للنظام يصدر برنامجا خاصا به .. وللعلم الصانع او المورد هو من يقوم بتدريبك على هذا السوفت وير لتكون قادرا من العمل بنفسك علي نظام ال Access control فيما بعد.


----------



## عمر الفلاحي (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي على المجهود 
هل من الممكن تفاصيل اكثر عن البرامج وطريقه عمل الهارد وير


----------



## mahmoelectric (24 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير 
ولكني اريد ان اعرف اكثر عن access control system كيفيه عمله مع fire alarm و cctv system


----------



## قدوقدو (30 مارس 2010)

فى هذا المشروع اريد ان اعرف اسماء الابواب


----------



## goodsped (26 يونيو 2010)

والله ياجماعه شغلكم جميل والحوار ده اجمل
انا المهندس هاني و يشرفني اني اكون مطلع علي الكلام الجامد ده
سلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته


----------



## sharaf_55 (8 يوليو 2010)

مناقشة مشروعى أن شاء الله يوم الخميس القادم عن تركيبات كهربية داخل هوتيل خمس :86:


----------



## سمير سعد79 (28 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورين الاخوة الاعزاء جميعا 
وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير بمناسبة الشهر الكريم
وجزاكم الله كل خير
بس فى طلب اريد النظام بالكامل بالرسومات والمكونات
والسلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## TIGER_11 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات 
وهناك سؤال وهو هل هذا النظام هو نفسه الذي يطبق في مواقف السيارات ومداخل الإدارات و الذي يعتمد على قراءة رقم اللوحة وفي حال كانت مسجلة يفتح البوابة وإلا فلا 

مع الشكر


----------



## omar said (25 مارس 2011)

هذه المعلومات جميلة ولكن اريد المزيد عن مكوناته بالتفصيل


----------



## ossama a.ghany (13 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dh7om (18 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك علي المعلومات التي تطرقت عن هذا النظام ونرجوو منك المزيد بارك اللة فيك وجزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## بسام حاجولي (19 أبريل 2011)

كل الشكر لك للافادة ... اود السؤال عن انواع الكروت وعن التعريف بواسطة البصمة او حدقية العين ...


----------



## ossama a.ghany (30 مايو 2011)

من فضلك ممكن شرح لكيفية ربط اجزاء النظام مع بعضة


----------



## M.C.Hummer (1 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووور


----------



## طارق ابوزهرة (6 فبراير 2014)

شكراااااااا


----------



## Nesreen Nageh (2 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا 
نريد المزيد من المعلومات ويريت حضرتك تشرحلنا بالتفصيل 
النظام كامل 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------

